# good website for genetic study



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi all,
In my way of searching how I can get a fully white solid white babies or nice patterned ones I found this web site which I think its cool and I want to share it with you 

http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/pigeons

I know there is lots of cloudy info about pigeon genetics to get white offspring but any way is there any body out there to guide me with a simple language what is the best colors for mating and get solid white babies or even how to get specific patterned babies with mainly white body?
what type of eye color is better to have if we don't know about parents background?


cheers


----------

